# New cockapoo and coat question



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello all,

I hope this is the right place to post this - it's my first post so I'm still finding my way around!

We have a beautiful, 10 week old, working cocker / poodle cross. She's funny, feisty and lovely! We also have a 3.5 yo working cocker, who thankfully has been so patient and good with her, despite her sharp little teeth  - We're really proud of him! roud:

Anyway, I know there have been other threads about cockapoo coats, but I just wanted to know if anyone's puppy looked similar to Bron, in terms of her coat texture? She has very smooth fur at the moment, and I'm curious to know how likely it is to get curly, and also if she might have an open face as an adult?

Here she is at 9 and 10 weeks:



























I'd love to see pics of other people's puppies and adults!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is a beauty!!! I'd be surprised if she developed curl as she looks all smooth to me but hey never say never, you won't get a true idea of her adult look until her coat comes in about 9/10 months. It will be interesting to see how she turns out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bron is a cutie, I love the pic of her snuggled up with your other dog.
I suspect she'll end up with an open face, but possibly some body fluff like Ruth's lovely Lola.
Does your cocker need his coat stripping?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is Bron just bron or is it short for Bronwyn?

I am so overcome with jealousy over your amazing puppy, amazing puppy name, amazing photos and your amazing big boy cocker I can scarely type. It would be so appreciated if you could keep posting photos of these beauties to help me cope.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

My word, I want Bron too, she's absolutely stunning, look at those heart-melting puppy dog eyes and she's the colour of golden sands. I can't breath properly! You are very lucky  I bet Ruth will post a baby Lola and you can compare (she's a smoothie-ish)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bron is a very very pretty cute pup x
That pic with her new big brother is very cute


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, she certainly has melted our hearts! 
Hi Marzi, no, Sherlock doesn't need his coat stripping or anything - we're really lucky that he needs no maintenance! I think reds like him are often quite thin and short coated - he's not got much feathering except on his legs and his modesty curtain 
Here he is again, using the pup as a pillow:









Thanks fairlie  Her name is Bronte! Romantic and wild and hardy, like the Bronte sisters  Here's another pic for you, fairlie - where she's looking like the saddest puppy in the world! 










I hope Ruth comes along with some Lola pictures, she sounds beautiful.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok all those pictures and my heart is melting. :love-eyes: I just love her name and the color of her big brother is stunning. Please keep posting lots of pictures as she grows up. It will be interesting to see how her coat changes.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hiiiiii!

Wow, what a beauty. The most beautiful dog I have seen in a while! Pictures of WC too please!

Lola has ended up quite fluffy with real curly wurly bits on her legs, chest, ears, head and bum. Her face has remained open and her back/sides is pure fluff. Texture wise is he is the softest dog ever, like cotton wool! She matts in to a series of tiny matts (which do become bigger if I don't brush her every other day)and doesn't drop hairs or leave hairs on beds/furniture. I only really ever notice her hairs during a grooming session, when they come out in the comb.

You know I hope in time more people will accept and embrace the smoothies, like we have beautiful flat coated retrievers. 

I'm off to find you some pics!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! Lola pictures...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There are far too many to show you, and I know I could pick out 2 or 3 but Lola's coat changed so much that it's difficult to give you a true representation. Her coat started out short and no wave/curl then, it got longer and became wavier, then it got really long by about a year old (looks pretty ridiculous, you will see from pics, looking back poor girl), then after a year and more regular grooms the little curls started to come, they are difficult to see but even now she is getting curlier in places. She also has lovely long legs! 

I hope this link works... I made a lola album on photobucket, in no particular order...

http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/RGVMill/library/2014-06

Here's a taster...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps there may be a technical hitch with the link, I will make the album public now..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Try this...*

http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/RGVMill/library/2014-06


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a wonderful thread - beautiful Bron and lovely Lola, two very special and stunning 'poos


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooooh lovely Lola pics! I love a smoothy! Loving the colour of your WC and bron is just a beauty! I love it when they are little and still all slinky and wibberly! Enjoy! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love bron's little white tips! X
And her name - especially as I'm originally a Yorkshire lass and come from bronte country x


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my, Lola is just stunning :love-eyes: I could go round and round on those pics for hours (and probably will :smile!

I love the chocolate colour - we had actually been looking for a liver working cocker pup, but then we found Bronte!

Lola looks so cockery, but her fur now is just gorgeous, you can see just how soft it is! From Lola's puppy pictures it does look as though Bron has very similar straight soft fur, so maybe she will turn out like Lola - swoon! Lola has such an elegant body, too, with those long poodle legs! 

Obviously, we really love the working cocker look, so it will be lovely if Bronte does keep her open face, but the teddy bear furball look is adorable too 

I will post photos as she grows  And for a WC fix, here's a pic of Sherlock as an 8 week old pup, and one of him from this summer:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunning! What a handsome boy.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is a lovely colour! You have a very striking pair of doggies there.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving the additional pics. Beautiful dogs!!! I would love a WC one day!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Two absolutely stunning dogs  I look forward to seeing how your new baby changes as she grows


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

*Coat update *

Resurrecting an old thread that I started when Bronte was a puppy. She's now nearly 16 months old so thought I'd update this with her current coat condition, in case there are other owners wondering how their pups will turn out!

She's still very smooth coated with an open face. She lost her puppy fluffiness that she had in the photo I posted before, and she became very smooth coated, but just in the last few months she's developed some lovely wispiness, especially on her back legs, so I think she may end up more fluffy. Her fur has stayed softer and thicker than Sherlock's (a straight working cocker). 

She was spayed at 9 months but that didn't make any noticeable difference to her coat. 

At 5 months:


8 months:


13 months: (you can see the fluffiness coming)


And last night (16 months) - you can see the wispy fur on her back legs, especially compared to Sherlock's very smooth, shiny fur.


So I think she may get fluffier/wispier as she gets older, but definitely not go curly, and keep her open face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely update of the beautiful Bronte. She is still stunningly beautiful - gorgeous girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love both of these dogs.. Stunning and oh the looks on their faces. Absolute love!!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't get over how much they love eachother- so cute! Maybe my cat will be this accepting of our new little poo when we bring him home.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

She is a gorgeous little lady.  Hope you'll post more pictures.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just out of interest how does beautiful Bronte compare to stunning Sherlock in other ways?
Energy levels, cuddle factor, trainability?


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Just out of interest how does beautiful Bronte compare to stunning Sherlock in other ways?
> Energy levels, cuddle factor, trainability?


She's def more manageable than him! She's more independent and less needy/sensitive, but still very clever and trainable. 

They're both very cuddly and both like to sleep on your lap/be physically close to you, although she will settle happily on her own too, while he pretty much always wants to be on top of you. 

He comes from field trial champion stock on both sire and dam's sides and is very hyper when we're out and about and gets into a state of high excitement. Bronte is very lively and can give him a run for his money but she's just more... sensible. She'll lie down and wait occasionally, whereas he'll run until he's past exhaustion! She is also very food motivated, where as when he's "in the zone" he won't eat even fresh chicken or ham. We can take her out to the pub or to other people's houses and she'll lie down under the table/on someone's lap and sleep, while Sherlock will only settle in our house.

Both of them are very motivated to please, although Sherlock more so than Bronte, who has an element of stubborness that I don't see in Sherlock. e.g. If you're not looking, she'll jump onto the table and steal food, while he won't touch anything until you tell him it's ok, even when you're not in the room. She has more initiative than him.

Both of them are very fast flyball dogs and LOVE balls!

Based solely from my limited experience, I would definitely recommend a cocker/poodle cross for behaviour and personality. Bronte is a sweet, cheeky and loving girl with a great balance of trainability and independence. Sherlock is amazing and the bond I have with him is huge, but he's definitely been harder work in terms of training because of his incredibly high drive, and he's so sensitive that I worry more about him than I do about Bron.

Sorry for the lengthy reply - prob more than you bargained for!


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> I can't get over how much they love eachother- so cute! Maybe my cat will be this accepting of our new little poo when we bring him home.


 They do love each other. Bronte adored Sherlock as soon as we brought her home, and luckily he's very patient and loving so put up with her puppy liveliness! Now they're good friends and it's really nice knowing they keep each other company when I'm out.

We have a cat too and it took her 6 months or so to get used to Sherlock when we first got him, and about 3 months to accept Bronte. So it's not a quick process but if you don't rush it and let the cat do everything on his/her own terms you should be fine!










When are you getting your pup? Have you got any photos?


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you so much! Makes me feel a little better about bringing a puppy into our cat's house! Currently we are on a waiting list for a litter hopefully going home in May or June. The two moms are hopefully going into season soon and the breeder is estimating them delivering March/April. Fingers crossed!


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Thank you so much! Makes me feel a little better about bringing a puppy into our cat's house! Currently we are on a waiting list for a litter hopefully going home in May or June. The two moms are hopefully going into season soon and the breeder is estimating them delivering March/April. Fingers crossed!


Oh so exciting! Hope it all goes well and you get your little summer pup!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

springfieldbean said:


> She's def more manageable than him! She's more independent and less needy/sensitive, but still very clever and trainable.
> 
> They're both very cuddly and both like to sleep on your lap/be physically close to you, although she will settle happily on her own too, while he pretty much always wants to be on top of you.
> 
> ...


No, *thank you* for the lengthy reply! Both of your dogs sound fabulous. Do you do flyball with both of them?


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

fairlie said:


> No, *thank you* for the lengthy reply! Both of your dogs sound fabulous. Do you do flyball with both of them?


Yep  Sherlock's been doing flyball for a few years now, and Bronte did a puppy flyball course in the autumn. I'm currently pregnant so not sure when I'll be able to start her in the beginners' class, but I definitely intend to as she loves it! I think cockers/cocker mixes often take naturally to flyball because they tend to love balls and running! The fastest flyball dogs still tend to be collies, but I reckon cockers come a good second!
Do you do flyball with your dog?


----------

